
Where to find the best tech-ideas? - woutersf
At the moment I am looking for a new (side) project. I would love it to be with (recent) technology. It would be great if it has a little complexity to it.
Where to look?
======
dangerface
My projects are usually a solution to some problem so I usually go looking for
problems.

Whats a problem at work?

In your personal life?

What do you not like doing?

What repetitive task do you do a lot?

Where do you spend your time and what on?

Anytime you think why.

Look on stack overflow if there is a problem that keeps coming up its because
the solution isn't good enough.

Here and on reddit I look at what other people are complaining about, or
excited about.

------
mabynogy
You can join us on dailyprog.org. We are a community of programmers chatting
and trying to hack stuff together. We share a server over ssh and we talk on
IRC.

IMHO ideas doesn't matter much (nor technologies even if I have my
preferences).

------
mapster
I left freelancing and took a job in a new industry (commercial real estate).
It wasn't long before I found my SaaS opportunity and began building the MVP

